# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Do të martoheshit me nje njeri ndryshe nga rraca juaj?

## safinator

Diskutoni rreth kesaj teme.

----------


## EuroStar1

Jo, me pelqejne femrat Shqiptare, menyra e komunikimit dhe cdo gje tjeter e tyre. ( perjashtojme disa kafsh me emrin femer )  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Po qe qeros , JO :-D

----------


## Station

> Po qe qeros , JO :-D


Po sikur të mos jetë qeros po të jetë tullac. :perqeshje:   (qerja është sëmundje) :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleadoni

Po, s'kam probleme me rracen. Nese me personin kuptohem pak rendesi ka ca rrace eshte!

----------


## angmokio

Sigurisht qe po. Te jetuarit per nje kohe te gjate ne nje vend tjeter , njohja e gjuhes, kultures dhe traditave te atij vendi ku jeton te bejne qe te familjarizohesh me ta dhe ti pranosh ata si te jene prej sojit tend.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Sigurisht qe po. Te jetuarit per nje kohe te gjate ne nje vend tjeter , njohja e gjuhes, kultures dhe traditave te atij vendi ku jeton te bejne qe te familjarizohesh me ta dhe ti pranosh ata si te jene prej sojit tend.


Dp thosha qe ti je bere prej soit te atyre, pasi nese jeton ne nje vend te huaj dhe ke ndermend te martohesh atje, detyrimisht cdo gje do behet sipas tradites se tyre, pervec sexit qe eshte i njejte kudo  :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk besoj qe do kendosh Osman Aga dhe Dy dele 300 pare , ne nje restorant me krushq Kinez apo Arabe.

Aq me keq nese je i krishtere dhe do te dergoje nje muslimane nga Meka ne nje Kishe ne Egjipt pasi ne Arabine Saudite nuk ka

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Jo jo ne asnje menyr , ska me mir se rraca jote  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Jo jo ne asnje menyr , ska me mir se rraca jote


Shyqyr kane mbetur akoma femra shqiptare qe gjykojne qarte. Do jete ajri andej...
Goja te lumte oj shtojzovalle se ke fol bash si burrneshe...

Per mua nje *JOOOO!!!!* e moderuar  :i qetë:

----------


## lisa12

jo nuk do ta benja  nje gje te tille

----------


## paridi26

njerezit jan nje rrace e vetme.ndryshojne nga gjuha ngyra apo kultura porse eshte vetem nje rrace eshte .

----------


## anita340

Jo.Jeta eshte pakez me e komplikuar te martesat e perziera e une jam nga ata qe gjerat i duan te thjeshta.

----------


## EuroStar1

> njerezit jan nje rrace e vetme._ndryshojne nga gjuha ngyra apo kultura_ porse eshte vetem nje rrace eshte .


Max i kontradites

Jane pikerisht keto kritere qe ke permendur qe i ndryshojn racat nga njera-tjetra o parid djali

Bile edhe shume te tjera po nejse

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Jo sepse ne familjen timi ka martesa te perziera dhe verehet dallimi edukativ qe ju behen femijve,si dhe ne shume raste keta martesa nuk zgjasin deri ne fund.*

----------


## stern

*Jo dhe Jo*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Shyqyr kane mbetur akoma femra shqiptare qe gjykojne qarte. Do jete ajri andej...
> Goja te lumte oj shtojzovalle se ke fol bash si burrneshe...
> 
> Per mua nje *JOOOO!!!!* e moderuar





Me hoqe mallin e xhuxhu-s dhe re brarit me kte te folme .



Po ti cne e moderove joooooo-n ?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

behu me specifik me rrace do te thuash dikush qe nuk eshte caucasion si rraca shqiptare apo si the rest of europe?

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Po ti cne e moderove joooooo-n ?


E zgjata praaaa... Nga "jo" e bera "joooohohohoho"... dmth "asiiiiiher"  :perqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> E zgjata praaaa... Nga "jo" e bera "joooohohohoho"... dmth "asiiiiiher"


E dija tipi jot sdo me zhgenjente duke perzier kembet me lloj lloj rrace 

----------


## maryp

dikur kisha tjeter mendim. sot them me plot bindje qe jo..

----------

